# 1 Mbps is now a  Legal Right In Finland



## topgear (Jul 4, 2010)

*Aside from probably the hardest driving test in the world, Finland will also be known for its proactive stance towards online connectivity.*

Last year, the internet was abuzz with news of the Finnish government declaring broadband access a fundamental right for its citizens. While other governments have paid lip-service to providing their constituents with online connectivity, Finland went one step beyond and actually specified a minimum speed, for implementation on July 1.

*media.bestofmicro.com/n900-speedtest-finland,M-S-253540-13.jpg

OMG!! 1 Mbps on a mobile phone ( N900 screenshot )

July 1 is today. All telcos operating in Finland are now required—by law—to provide "all residents" with a connection running at least at 1Mbps. Even better, this new obligation is simply a step on the broadband-as-a-right ladder. *The eventual goal for 2015 is a mandatory minimum connection speed of 100Mbps.*

In practical terms, 1Mbps represents a max download speed of 128 kilobytes per second. 100Mbps on the other hand is a dizzying 12.5 megabytes per second. Let's hope Finland can reach its 2015 target and that other countries follow the Nordic country's example. It's definitely a good thing when you can download legit copies of songs in less than a second, and that Batman porn parody in a bit over two hours.

Source


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 4, 2010)

What abt INDIA
............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~.,  
.............................,.-"..................................."-.,  
.........................,/...............................................":,  
.....................,?......................................................\,  
.................../...........................................................,}  
................./......................................................,:`^`..}  
.............../...................................................,:"........./  
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../  
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../  
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/  
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../  
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"  
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__  
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,  
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\  
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__  
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``  
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2010)

dont worry in next 10 years we also would have 1mbps minimum


----------



## paroh (Jul 4, 2010)

Actually 1Mbps is good but the connection should be stable also.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2010)

we should get atleast 1 mbps ( 128 KB ) instead of 256 ( 32 KB ) defined as BB - the the upto speed should be now 4 mbps ( I know it's like day dreaming )


----------



## salvachn (Jul 5, 2010)

Our ISPs are looking only to maximise their profit providing minimal services. You get unlimited at abysmal speeds, and if you want high speeds, it is limited by FUP. Seriously, a 50 GB limit on 2Mbps connection is a joke. When I had this 6 hours a day unlimited (BSNL). I clocked around 25 to 30 GB a month for ~60 hours. If anyone uses it normally, then they'll exceed the FUP limit inside a week or a fortnight.

BTW I managed to get 1.6 Mbps on BSNL 3G. Mobile broadband is the way to go, but might not be within everyone's reach.


----------



## Nithu (Jul 5, 2010)

We Indians cant get 1Mbps for free anytime soon. We need BSNL UL 1Mbps plan for Rs.500, Is it possible? I guess not.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2010)

I anyway thank BSNL for there speed upgrade to 512kbps @ Rs.750 which is descent...I download/use nearly 30-35GB monthly

BSNL wont give 1mbps UL untill other competitors give it without FUP


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 6, 2010)

Indian broadband is a joke! The less said about it, the better  Enough has been said already.

That said, I hope to get a nice job in Finland


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 7, 2010)

^go go .... And post your download speed screenshots..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 7, 2010)

Here in UK i am paying £20 (Rs=20*Rs70=Rs1400) for 10Mbps Unlimited.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 7, 2010)

DIE Indian ISPs!!! DIE!!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 7, 2010)

Even BSNL introduced FUP couple of months back 

Which means...

The cake is a lie !!!! 

and

we should go to finland... while we're still alive!!!

should make a sense to anyone's finished Portal


----------



## mavihs (Jul 7, 2010)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Even BSNL introduced FUP couple of months back
> 
> Which means...
> 
> ...


i wud say Sweden is a better place!!!! (ISP wise also)


----------



## knight17 (Jul 8, 2010)

I am going to learn Finnish!


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 8, 2010)

If everyone goes to Finland (or any other developed country for that matter), the situation will become worse than it is now in India


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2010)

Exactly...it happened with Docomo gprs recently ....people loved the speed and shifted from Airtel to Docomo..but now speed of Docomo is equally poor as airtel


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 8, 2010)

BSNL bb is a biiiiiiiiiiiiiig joke


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 8, 2010)

Dude you tell me which is better...I will take up that connection and cancel my BSNL BB.

I have tried Hathway and Airtel...they are no better than BSNL. I have heard ppl saying Tikona also suck....MTNL is only available in two cities.

I have a question for such ppl who always crib about BB speed. Why don't you guys subscribe for the highest bandwidth plan? That way you will not be dissatisfied. Now, if you can't afford it then please stop cribbing! That doesn't gonna help.

And please, do not compare facilities in India with other developed countries. We are far behind when it comes to basic amenities...BB is the least priority.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2010)

my collage mate was jumping in fun after shifting to Aircel from Reliance (was getting terrific download speed). but after 1-2 months of usage (yesterday informed me) he back to Reliance. he used E63. opera mini, snaptu. nothing works (works fine in Reliance). better have bad speed than sacrificing total usability. 

BTW, i better stay in India. speed is snail slow. so is the pricing  

also BSNL 3G. its nothing but a big joke. at my place (NE India) it gives 3G. but can't use 3G. now whom to blame. all players in the game are corrupted.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 8, 2010)

wait for september....  3g scene should be change....


----------



## mavihs (Jul 9, 2010)

Tech.Masti said:


> wait for september....  3g scene should be change....


wats happening in Sept?


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2010)

@ Sam.Shab  - the pricing is not that low - actually it's quite high

look at the Here 



> in UK i am paying £20 (Rs=20*Rs70=Rs1400) for 10Mbps Unlimited.



here a 4 Mbps Unlimited connection costs Rs. 15000 and even it has a limitation 


> 4 Mbps upto 500 GB, 2 Mbps beyond 500 GB



here check it out 

A 10 mbps Unlimited BB connection is fair enough for most of your online needs


----------



## Stuge (Jul 9, 2010)

COOOL ! lets buy a house in finland 

lets face it .people don't have food,shelter  to eat .how can you make internet a fundamental right in a country like india .atleast not possible IMO..


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well 3G will definitely help tech-fanatics (like most of us  ) achieve high-speed while accessing internet. I am currently using my 3G connection to browse and sometimes download stuff at ~2.1Mbps speed...After these private players start their operations in Sept this technology should get cheaper and accessible everywhere 
Amen


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 9, 2010)

India, land of teh suxx. Might as well emigrate to another country  

Anyways, Norwegian people are awesome. The best metal bands, the hottest chicks, and now this. Great stuff IMO.

BTW, in a not completely "off-topic" discussion, US Senate has almost approved ACTA and the internet kill-switch


----------



## duh (Jul 16, 2010)

so? this means finland will allow software piracy. if this is a right? then the ISP's cant cancel net access upon complains from authorities, but i guess they will still get sued or penalised.
and in india? 64 kbps is still a luxuary, so we are miles of light year away from something like this. we got only 3% it literate of all computer users, and 2% of country's population got computer of decent computation speed and 0.003% genuine software, and 0.0005% open source enthusiast.
i got a decent 2mbps conn, and to compile lfs and build binaries from source i dont need much, and hell i download max 8-10 gb a month and i got 100 GB fair usage limit from airtel.
so 1 mbps compulsory? in india? its a great divide by 0. forget it. move on.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 16, 2010)

duh said:


> so? this means finland will allow software piracy. if this is a right?


there is no way you could conclude that...a higher speed/bandwidth doesn't mean it is there only to download pirated s/w...




duh said:


> and in india? 64 kbps is still a luxuary, so we are miles of light year away from something like this.


64kbps a luxury!!! I dnt think so...even an average computer user has a 256kbps....do you know anyone around you who uses dial-up? I dont...




duh said:


> we got only 3% it literate of all computer users, and 2% of country's population got computer of decent computation speed and 0.003% genuine software, and 0.0005% open source enthusiast.


I am sure these are just metaphoric....and bear no resemblance with reality!




duh said:


> i got a decent 2mbps conn, and to compile lfs and build binaries from source i dont need much, and hell i download max 8-10 gb a month and i got 100 GB fair usage limit from airtel.



now you are bragging....or just being plain tool...


----------



## spacescreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

India might do well to fix the existing landline connection which cant stand monsoon season.


----------



## duh (Jul 16, 2010)

>>





gagan007 said:


> there is no way you could conclude that...a higher speed/bandwidth doesn't mean it is there only to download pirated s/w... <<
> 
> most of the desktops/macs/pcs are used for trading bits, i.e. 1&0, so if you download something via torrent and seed it? its still 0&1, am i right? so viz. you may have a legit M$ or @pple device, but you download a softie and you need a key and you dont want to buy and get a crack and activate it. and then either seed it or share it via p2p with a global share folder. now will it be called piracy? as an open source fellow, i neither condone nor advocate piracy. what more can i say other than YMMV (your mileage may vary).
> 
> ...


<<
no i am not, i feel under fed, for me speed is more important and also traffic, since i belong to the greedy community and not the needy underfed and mal-IT-nourished? i need more. need for more speed and more traffic. once again YMMV.


now here is a small think tool, since this is thinkdigit, here is my idea, in india we are getting 3g from sept (hopefully), 3g means good bandwidth, so do you expect people who use their mobile to just send and receive sms and watch p0rn on mobile will benefit in anyway with high speed mobile broadband, which this technology is 10 year old, it came to japan in 2001 (officially released), and in india its yet to roll out. and have you checked the ludacris and laudable traffic usage of the existing 3g providers? its like we will give you butter but we will take your bread along with the butter away. 
you get 1 gb traffic on 3.1 mbps 3g traffic? is this is a joke. WTF! 
yeah a serious WTF. so i said i am lucky and i am greedy as well, i got 2 mbps (w/ burst) speed and i never cross more than 20 gig a month as download, but i still need moreeeee. 

expecting more flames.  and i am ready to bite the flames. thanks
-paul


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2010)

why people can't think beyond only pr0n or piracy - pity upon online multiplayer gamers - they also requires a lot for gaming and updating their games with the latest patches.

DOT should re-define 1 mbps minimum instead of 26kbps as wired broadband connection in it's guidelines and speed from 256 kbps to 512 kbps should be mid band and any speed below than 256 kbps should be called narrow-band


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 17, 2010)

hehehe just like broad gauge and narrow gauge rail lines... 
very innovative...

sorry paul...maybe I got a bit emotional there and over-reacted...I am sorry again...no flaming from my side ever again....but I just can't control myself when someone says something against my country..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> 64kbps a luxury!!! I dnt think so...even an average computer user has a 256kbps....do you know anyone around you who uses dial-up? I dont...


Er Check RURAL Areas.


----------



## hac_king (Sep 2, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> dont worry in next 10 years we also would have 1mbps minimum


 No dear you are wrong now as within 2011 High speed internet peneteration will get atleast 10 folds in India


----------

